# Hybrid Solar Water Heater Bottom Feed Connector



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

It's very interesting idea, and it's very simple to try: *Hybrid Solar Water Heater Bottom Feed Connector -$49.00*
I definitely will buy it to see how is efficient such approach. 
Nevertheless, in my opinion an additional simple insulation box is needed to reduce heat losses and to increase efficiency.








*
Product Features*
"Used to connect solar water heating panels to your existing water heater"

*Product Description*
"With the Bottom Feed Connector you can connect your solar system to an existing standard electric water heater. Please read our document on the different connection methods at http://www.teladaq.com/heliatos/ayb/connectionSchemes.pdf and also the installation instructions for this connector at http://www.teladaq.com/heliatos/ayb/BFVInstall.pdf before ordering, to make sure this is the right connection method for your application"
From: http://www.amazon.com/Hybrid-Solar-...or/dp/B0041XRUK0/ref=pd_luc_gc_rec_02_03_t_lh


Boris Romanov
http://www.beebehavior.com/energy_efficient_house.php


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

Today I found some videos related to this Hybrid Solar Water Heater Bottom Feed Connector: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUjnlXOWN98]Heliatos Solar Water Heater Conversion - YouTube[/ame]
and here: http://www.heliatos.com/future.html

Price info is here: http://shop.heliatos.com/Kits-Based-on-EZ-37-Panels_c14.htm

*Notes:*
- Hybrid Solar Water Heater Bottom Feed Connector *is not a heat exchanger;*
- water heats water directly;
- instead of Feed Connector you can use two additional tees ( one for the top of your electric/gas heater and one for the bottom). Less expensive - more job. You can see some pictures here:https://sites.google.com/site/mysolarwaterheaters/
- you cannot use antifreeze.


Boris Romanov
http://www.beebehavior.com/energy_efficient_house.php


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

In my opinion this thread relates well to my *Air to Water heat exchange*r thread that was recently deleted.
I'm sure that almost all Air to Water heat exchangers could be connected to the standard gas or electric water heater via a Hybrid Solar Water Heater Bottom Feed Connector without any additional P+T Valve, because all standard water heaters already have such valves.

Boris Romanov
www.borisromanov.com


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Heat recovery units are still illegal (whether or not that is justified) because they may reduce base chimney temps to below code requirements for proper venting or toxic fumes from combustion. That said I'll leave your reply and let people contact you privately for details of your deleted post..


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Please yourself, they are here where I practice my trade.


----------

